# Watch Nissan’s Chicago Auto Show Press Conference Live Streaming Here



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *Nissan is looking to expand its NISMO lineup at the 2015 Chicago Auto Show.*
> 
> The Japanese automaker has promised that it’ll debut a 'never-seen-before' NISMO model in Chicago which hints at the Altima or one of the company’s crossovers getting the NISMO treatment. Luckily for those not near the Chicago Auto Show, Nissan will be live streaming its press conference on the Internet.
> 
> ...


Read more about the Watch Nissan’s Chicago Auto Show Press Conference Live Streaming Here at AutoGuide.com.


----------

